# Changed the hose.....



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

*Changed the hose.....and lost pressure...*

Just changed the slave cylinder hose on my car the other day. How in the hell do I pump up the pressure for the clutch peddle? Yes i do believe when I took the old hose off, i let the fluid drain from the master cylinder. How do I get fluid moving again?
87 Quattro 5000 S































_Modified by fastfours at 3:33 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Changed the hose..... (fastfours)*

You need a mity vac to help draw the fluid out or a power bleeder. Did you fill the reservoir back up?


----------



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes I did. Today I checked to see if the mechanic got around to looking at it, he didnt but I had a little pressure...must have been from the heat or maybe it was just dripping in. I think we have a small vacuum somewhere...ill have to check...if not, we have a 5 gallon shop vac >


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (fastfours)*

Got good lungs? There's a cheaper method if you don't mind risking passing out.


----------

